# Is the new miscast table bad enough to to take infernal puppet on a level4?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

My 7th ed BRB is only a few months old and in as new condition, so I resent spending out on a new one so soon.

Not asking for anyone to breach copyright, just curious if it worth taking, over some of the more traditionally juicy items.

Many thanks for your input.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

most definitly.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The puppet is a must, in any chaos army.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

yes, yes, 100 times yes!


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

I never build a list without my Lvl 4 Tzeentch Sorc Lord w/ Infernal Puppet and usually a Talisman of Preservation (4+ Ward in the 8th BRB item). So not only is he a casting monster, but he has a 3+ Ward vs everything so challenges are pretty easy, which means I'm usually always rolling on the Eyes of the Gods chart!

/maniacal cackle! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Only if you know you're playing someone who normally throws 6 dice at his best spell and lets the rest hang.

I generally only roll 2 dice per spell, sometimes 3, so miscast very very rarely.

Some of my opponents do the same, others take Teclis, and others use special miscast tables that aren't too bad.

I find the points are better spent on an extra spell for a level 2 or an extra power dice or a dispel scroll.

However if you like rolling lots of dice or your opponent does, then yes it's great.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

In 8th edition, the infernal puppet has gone from being good to being utterly fantastic. Point for point, it's probably the best magical item in the game right now, and certainly the best in the Chaos Warriors army.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks all. +rep.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Point for point, it's probably the best magical item in the game right now


How do you work that out?

It is totally conditional on someone miscasting, which only normally happens if they go for the brainless "6 dice at my 6th spell" tactic. Most people I play against have realised that having a living wizard on turns 3, 4, 5 and 6 beats getting two almost-certain spells off on turns 1 and 2.

And changing from a "S10 hit on everyone in B2B" to a "S10 Small template" etc isn't that much of a big deal. You get to kill a few extra guys. Fair enough. Not exactly game breaking though, is it?

Yes, it also can help with your own miscasts, but since I take Blood of Tzeentch on a level 4 I am happy to cast every spell I own on 3 dice or less, and normally reroll 6s if I'm in danger of miscasting. Not much use for it there. I appreciate if you belong to the "6 dice gateway" group of players then you might find it more useful.

Point for point, I think the best Arcane item I have seen is the High Elf Silver Wand. 10 points for another spell? Alright then...


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

You forget that WoC also have the Hellcannon with its "Everybody takes a miscast" misfire result. Granted it doesn't happen very often, but when it does the puppet is devastating.
Then there's those pesky items/spells that increase your chances of miscasting. I'd much rather take a single S10 hit than be sucked into the warp (heck with the surrounding guys, that's what they get for associating with wizards!).


----------

